# DC How To Prop Books - Who wants one?



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just spoke with my old buddy Brent from DC Props.
I'm going to running a HaunForum special buy if I can get 5 interested parties!!

DC Prop Builders Handbook (Volume 1)
The DC Prop Builders Handbook is 135 pages of highly detailed prop building instructions, including tons of pictures and diagrams to aid you in the construction of 22 of our prop designs. The designs included in this book are: The Skeletal Organist, Pipe Organ, Stump Jumper, Rocking Chair, two Coffins, Ghost Heads, Pneumatic lifter, Pneumatic Extender, and many more. The book also has a section on basic pneumatics to guide you on your way to create your own (pneumatically driven)

 DC Prop Builders Handbook (Volume 2) The Second DC Prop Builders Handbook is the newest addition to the DC Prop Builders Handbook series featuring 137 pages of extremely descriptive instructions to create yet another 10 of our unique designs. These designs include the following: Heavy Duty Lifter, Pneumatic Extender (scissor lift/extender), Drop Panels, Un-Dead Coffin (and erector mechanism), Thrashing Corpse, Thrashing Doors, The Mourner, Lightning Window, Air Cannons, & Pneumatic Web Shooter
The second edition was been in the makings for almost two years, so no expense has been spared in detailing every step, as well as the addition of a multitude of diagrams for every drilling pattern and questionable construction step. The second book also has far more pictures added (average of 2 per page) with much higher resolution prints. So the building process should be easy to follow even though the props are slightly more difficult. 
The book also has an in depth introduction to computer control and pneumatics, so not only will you have the instructions to build the prop, but the knowledge of it's internal workings and a means of control.

Reg is $40
Sale $32.
What do you think??


----------



## BooGirl666

Now is this $32.00 for both books? I would be interested if it was for both books


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah...not,
but I wish I could!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Lol I didnt think it was for both but hey gotta give me credit for tryin


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I was right behind ya Boogal. LOL $32 is still a great deal for one, though!


----------



## skeletonowl

man I love DC but i can't make any of that crap yet...


----------



## Front Yard Fright

skeletonowl said:


> man I love DC but i can't make any of that crap yet...


I feel your pain!
Maybe next year...
Or the next year...
Or the year after that!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, the verdict is in.
For those that want one, they'll be on the site this weekend.

These are great books are easy to understand and will help get you into building a cool pneumatic prop..or 2.


----------



## Paranormal Media

Yeah, that would be a great tool to use those books.....but see, Im m-e-n-tally challenged and have a proplem with following directions for some reason. I guess Im lazy and I look for an easier way of doing things, it shows in my work too.....You would think those 10 years of high schiool I would have at least learned something in art...hell, I dunno...lol


----------



## Moon Dog

Doing any more of these Jeff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

They are in my store, I've got about 5 left.


----------



## HauntCast

I want volume 2, so I'm in.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I'm interested as well.


----------



## Lotus

I got both books the first one has alot of easier props to make that won't cost you alot of $$$, the second one is more advance and will set you back a bit.


----------



## Bwitmyer

I am interested in one of each. I live in Jackson co.


----------



## bobby2003

Bwitmyer said:


> I am interested in one of each. I live in Jackson co.


This thread is from 2008. I suspect that by now they are no longer running the promo.

Apparently you can still buy the books from their website. https://dcprops.com


----------

